# 1976 Frontier wood stove



## Obucdow (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello, I was sitting here warming up against my wood stove in my shop, when a thought crossed my mind, where was this stove made?? I know the history of the stove as it was purchased new by my grandfather in 1976   "year I was born"  in Grants Pass, OR   The stove heated there home for 35 years until they decided on a new pellet stove. I had always admired it and told my grandfather when they were ready to replace it, I would love to have it!  It sat in storage for 5 years until I was able to build a shop an install it.  I spent the the morning learning the story of Bob Fisher & Jake Jackson, but my question is this one of the first Frontiers built by Jake???  I cannot find one earlier than 1977.

Thanks


----------



## begreen (Nov 25, 2017)

The history appears to be here in a posting by Clay Jackson
https://coalpail.com/coal-forum/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=2191&start=105


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 28, 2017)

Some friends have a Frontier in their log cabin.  It hasn't been run hard, and will probably outlast them!   The stove is a hungry beast!


----------

